# Ajuda estação Auriol



## Portus (6 Jan 2015 às 12:19)

Olá a todos,

Tenho uma estação meteorológica que comprei no LIDL da marca Auriol,( Modelo H13726A),  composta por pluviómetro, anemómetro e sensor de temperatura. Não sei em que frequência trabalha.

Estes sensores estragaram-se e precisava de saber se alguém conhece um anemómetro ,e  sensor de temperatura que sejam compatíveis com a estação.

Obrigado a quem me quiser ajudar.


----------



## XtraNO (6 Jan 2015 às 15:34)

Portus disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Tenho uma estação meteorológica que comprei no LIDL da marca Auriol,( Modelo H13726A),  composta por pluviómetro, anemómetro e sensor de temperatura. Não sei em que frequência trabalha.
> 
> ...


Costumas vir a Vila Real?


----------



## Portus (6 Jan 2015 às 17:49)

XtraNO disse:


> Costumas vir a Vila Real?


Olá,
Obrigado pela sua resposta. Sou do Porto e não costumo ir para esses lados. Qual era a sua ideia??
Rui


----------



## XtraNO (6 Jan 2015 às 21:47)

Tenho aqui os restos de uma também comprada no Lidl, tem o anemómetro partido durante mudança recente de casa em que também parti a consola de uma estação Davis. Estou climatologicamente morto, de momento. 
Sinceramente não sei por onde ela anda ou se funciona mas da ultima vez que a liguei ainda funcionava o led. 
A minha ideia seria passares aqui e levares o brinquedo, eu detesto os CTT 
Vou tentar encontra-la e mando foto para veres se é igual.
E mais não posso fazer, desculpa e cumprimentos.


----------



## Portus (6 Jan 2015 às 22:06)

XtraNO disse:


> Tenho aqui os restos de uma também comprada no Lidl, tem o anemómetro partido durante mudança recente de casa em que também parti a consola de uma estação Davis. Estou climatologicamente morto, de momento.
> Sinceramente não sei por onde ela anda ou se funciona mas da ultima vez que a liguei ainda funcionava o led.
> A minha ideia seria passares aqui e levares o brinquedo, eu detesto os CTT
> Vou tentar encontra-la e mando foto para veres se é igual.
> E mais não posso fazer, desculpa e cumprimentos.


Ok obrigado pela ajuda)


----------



## Portus (6 Jan 2015 às 22:12)

Encontrei uma no LIDL na Alemanha

http://www.lidl.de/de/auriol-wetter...kingPageSize=36&searchTrackingOrigPageSize=36


----------



## pedro_cvl (7 Jan 2015 às 13:27)

Uma pequena pergunta...estragaram-se como?partiu?Muito dificilmente se estraga o circuito do anemometro


----------



## Portus (7 Jan 2015 às 14:10)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Uma pequena pergunta...estragaram-se como?partiu?Muito dificilmente se estraga o circuito do anemometro


Tinha  o anemometro e o resto no terraço do prédio onde moro . Só pode ter sido maldade de alguem que foi para lá. Partiu aquilo tudo.A única coisa que está nova é o pluviometro porque nunca foi montado . Já  agora sabe em que frequência trabalha esta esta estação,  para eu me por em campo e tentar arranjar o conjunto dos sensores?


----------



## fablept (7 Jan 2015 às 19:00)

As antigas (3/4) anos, funcionavam a 434Mhz. Eu à uns anos ainda fiz umas brincadeiras com esta estação, mas o user @Werk_AG tem muita info sobre esta estação..


----------



## pedro_cvl (7 Jan 2015 às 23:53)

Penso que o colega fablept tem razão.Tenho ideia de funcionarem a 434Mhz


----------



## Werk_AG (18 Jan 2015 às 22:30)

Portus disse:


> Tinha  o anemometro e o resto no terraço do prédio onde moro . Só pode ter sido maldade de alguem que foi para lá. Partiu aquilo tudo.A única coisa que está nova é o pluviometro porque nunca foi montado . Já  agora sabe em que frequência trabalha esta esta estação,  para eu me por em campo e tentar arranjar o conjunto dos sensores?



Sim funcionam em 433.9 Mhz.
Se entretanto desistir da ideia de encontrar as peças danificadas, poderei estar interessado na compra do pluviometro.

Cumprimentos


----------

